# Completely off topic but my hamster is a beast. =O



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

So I went to petco on Sat for their hamster racing. 
My hamster raced against 12 others(Including the little dwarfs who are mad fast o.o ) and took home the gold. 
She got a ribbon and a new cage (which I wont use cause she's to big, but still cool)
I'm so proud of my baby <3
I knew her doing pull ups on her water bottle was a sign she would win. D; (She's jacked o.o)
lol


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wow! Treat her right! You don't want to upset a pumped up hampster! :lol:


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

How does one race a hamster?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

PJM: Lol she's treated like a princess x3

Cox: Well she's in one of those hamster balls. And then they have tracks for em. So you kinda have her in the ball and then let them run at the same time.
Bam hamster race.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

That would be awesome to see, congratulations on your win!


----------

